# Calling on all of you to consider making FACE MASKS! Communities/medical staff everywhere need them!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Our community chose this pattern. Hospitals here have their own preference and also ask for medical grade fabric used that they can supply. Those kits were take so far and I opted for the next group I joined which is for local masks. Fabric for ones being made here is Flannel and Muslin. 

For those wanting a pattern, here is one available free online that our community chose.

https://www.craftpassion.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/face-mask-pattern.pdf

Delivery people, grocery store workers, health care providers, and much more have great need for these!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!!


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you for the information. My DIL is a nurse and I was provided with a pattern and they requested 50. The hospital will be providing the filter for the nurses and I did wonder if regular people could use the mask for when you have to go out but I can't find an available filter. Does anyone now if I can make a filter insert. I was thinking....cheese cloth , coffee filter, muslin....any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm an RN case manager - my husband just donated 50 N95 masks he had in his prepping supplies, and we're asking everybody in our neighborhood to look at the masks they have on hand for hobbies, construction work, home building etc. to see if they say "N95" on them - they may have come from a hardware store or crafts supply store etc. but if they say "N95" they really help protect people and the hospitals need them badly. My neighbor came through with twenty masks she had on hand for plasma cutting. One of these masks and two cloth covers for it (covering front and back) can last one person an entire season. I would think a lot of people have some of these masks in their garages, and it seems there are a few people willing to make masks - why not make covers for these?


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Humm...I wonder if that's what they are doing. They requested one mask for each employee on the floor. The floor is not suppose to have covid 19 on it. And I wondered how one would be enough. Probably a lot more sewers making more masks. I didn't thing about trying people's building supplies. Thanks.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

I read on another site that some disposable vacuum cleaner bag material can be used as the filter material in DIY face masks.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

phrogpharmer said:


> I read on another site that some disposable vacuum cleaner bag material can be used as the filter material in DIY face masks.


I would think the ones that say "HEPPA filter" on them would work.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder if 100% cotton quilt batting would work??


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Tammy1 said:


> Thank you for the information. My DIL is a nurse and I was provided with a pattern and they requested 50. The hospital will be providing the filter for the nurses and I did wonder if regular people could use the mask for when you have to go out but I can't find an available filter. Does anyone now if I can make a filter insert. I was thinking....cheese cloth , coffee filter, muslin....any help would be appreciated.


The ones we are making are muslin and cotton flannel. There is a pocket between layers for a filter. Regular people will have over 70% blockage of the virus with these. I read coffee filters are good for filters in these and that helps much more. Or use heppa filter vacuum bags to cut for the filters..those can up the safety to 97% blockage of the virus!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

homemaid said:


> I wonder if 100% cotton quilt batting would work??


They recommend muslin for the inside and 100% cotton for the outside so YES.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

homemaid said:


> I wonder if 100% cotton quilt batting would work??





fffarmergirl said:


> I would think the ones that say "HEPPA filter" on them would work.


I read vacuum bags are better then these by a good percentage. They are as high as 97% filtration of the virus!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

phrogpharmer said:


> I read on another site that some disposable vacuum cleaner bag material can be used as the filter material in DIY face masks.


Yes and even made out of them they can provide as high as 97% safety!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Tammy1 said:


> Thank you for the information. My DIL is a nurse and I was provided with a pattern and they requested 50. The hospital will be providing the filter for the nurses and I did wonder if regular people could use the mask for when you have to go out but I can't find an available filter. Does anyone now if I can make a filter insert. I was thinking....cheese cloth , coffee filter, muslin....any help would be appreciated.


Best of what you mentioned are coffee filters and number one is...heppa filter vauum bags cut into filters!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

fffarmergirl said:


> I would think the ones that say "HEPPA filter" on them would work.


YES


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Thank you!!


You are so welcome! We are in this together and making masks is a great way to help others.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't find the thread now but on another mask thread someone asked about the elastic bands for the ear pieces. I had an idea but I don't know if it would work. There is stretchy bead cord for making stretchy beaded bracelets and necklaces. A roll of it is pretty inexpensive but again, I don't know how well it would work.

I don't have a sewing machine and daughter has a raging bout of bronchitis (don't get bronchitis in the middle of a coronavirus epidemic) so this suggestion and a hearty "thank you sewers" is the best I can offer.


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

https://www.regmedctr.org/webres/File/OlsonMask_wPattern_v3-USE THIS ONE.pdf

This one uses hair ties for the ear pieces but it is only one size where the one above has a kids size.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

You can make your own fabric ties which are recommended. Elastic is in short supply and getting these to fit works well with the fabric ties. Our group was asked to add twisties or pipe cleaner segment to the nose area on top only inside. I think I will get out my beading wire as I have a thick one, cut those and bend each end. I can't get to other supplies at this time so we all need to wing it the best we can. I have 135 cut out and getting ready to start sewing. My goal this week is about 300 but we will see. I have to zig zag the edges as this cotton does fray and they will be washed a lot. Our have the pocket for the filter also...each thing requested has extra steps so these are not fast like other patterns. I recommend to cut all your mask pieces out...then sew them assembly style.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have just ordered a bunch of HEPA vacuum filter bags off of Amazon. My wife is organizing a bunch of her friends into making washable face masks that have a pocket for a square of HEPA VC bag. These will be used by some of the staff at Baylor-Scott-White hospital in Temple, TX where our daughter and son-in-law are physicians.

There is likely to be a run on HEPA bags, so don't hesitate.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

I made the pattern by Joos deCock, but altered it to make a filter pocket, which was a bit fussy. It also gaped very widely at the cheeks, so I pleated it. Also added wire at top. In the end, the mask fit my husband's face pretty well but took a while.
I have soooo many rolls of ribbon, they should work just fine for ties for home use. 

I came across the Olson mask video, too. That one looks so much easier!

I was surprised in the Olson video that it seemed she was recc the vacc bags, too. Are they going to be difficult to breathe thru? 
I ordered 2 boxes of a knockoff for the bags I usually use, so will have a use regardless. I also ordered a roll of dble side sticky tape. With an upcoming (but on hold) family wedding, I thought it'd come in handy then, if it doesn't work for this.

I've read so many comments (elsewhere) about not making/wearing the home-made masks, that I've hesitated to jump in fully. Also, so many different reccs. for material/design. On the other hand, any protection is better than none. And the hospitals are requesting them, which gives validity IMO. 
Also, if it is touted that a mask would help others from spreading the virus, doesn't it stand to reason if EVERYbody wore one, the spread would be decreased? I'm still waiting for our local hospitals to give their reccs, but will make for family and community in the meantime.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Before you make a 100.make sure your hospital wants them mu will not take them. They only use their suppy chain. My daughter is a rn. They dont have N95 masks as yet. I bought n95 s for her. Scary. The hospital didnnot want the masks made by the folks around here. Some of the workers aked me to buy n95 masks for them but my budget is too tight to help with that. They took some of the masks with non woven filters to use over the masks that I made. But hospital it's self threw a box full the church group made away. So before you use your stach or buy stiff check to see if they take them.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Threw away!! How disheartening and wasteful, when there ARE places asking for them. They could have passed them on w/little effort.
I've tried a few of the Olson masks and those are turning out very nicely. I've tried a variety of materials for the ear loops: elastic (have limited supply/unable to order-will use) Hair ties (limited supply-will use) Ribbon (a pain to tie) Rubber bands (can wash, but not dry). Had an AHA moment-Pantyhose, cut into strips and doubled. Also thought of craft loops and found a nifty way to make out of T-shirts. 
I'm going to continue making for family, neighbors, the community and other organizations that could use them. The more I think about it, I really feel all wearing a mask is a good idea. To give yourself some protection, to protect others and also to keep hands off face.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

I came across this site and thought it was worth sharing. It answered a lot of questions I had about how effective homemade masks are or aren't as well as going over how breathable each is. 

https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-mask-virus/


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> I can't find the thread now but on another mask thread someone asked about the elastic bands for the ear pieces. I had an idea but I don't know if it would work. There is stretchy bead cord for making stretchy beaded bracelets and necklaces. A roll of it is pretty inexpensive but again, I don't know how well it would work.
> 
> I don't have a sewing machine and daughter has a raging bout of bronchitis (don't get bronchitis in the middle of a coronavirus epidemic) so this suggestion and a hearty "thank you sewers" is the best I can offer.


Thank you! Yes we are using dollar store batches of the head bands that are stretchy....elastic and for the behind the ears...some of the large elastic pony tail holders work!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> I have just ordered a bunch of HEPA vacuum filter bags off of Amazon. My wife is organizing a bunch of her friends into making washable face masks that have a pocket for a square of HEPA VC bag. These will be used by some of the staff at Baylor-Scott-White hospital in Temple, TX where our daughter and son-in-law are physicians.
> 
> There is likely to be a run on HEPA bags, so don't hesitate.


Thank you so much! I have 250 I am working on....tired hands for sure. Yes the Hepa Filter bags are the best insert.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Breezy said:


> I made the pattern by Joos deCock, but altered it to make a filter pocket, which was a bit fussy. It also gaped very widely at the cheeks, so I pleated it. Also added wire at top. In the end, the mask fit my husband's face pretty well but took a while.
> I have soooo many rolls of ribbon, they should work just fine for ties for home use.
> 
> I came across the Olson mask video, too. That one looks so much easier!
> ...


Well here is your answer on who is placing orders from us...which are donation only requests. *Harrison Hospital and Providence*! They alter this pattern only by adding Pellon Cotton iron on interfacing without a pocket. This is 100% cotton outside and flannel inside. They want around ear only elastic and it was provided to me. So what you read you must take with a grain of salt! I have 250 I am making right now per instructions by institutions...not the common folk..guess that is an answer from our medical community!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gleepish said:


> I came across this site and thought it was worth sharing. It answered a lot of questions I had about how effective homemade masks are or aren't as well as going over how breathable each is.
> 
> https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-mask-virus/


Yes I saw this! That is why I recommend the pocket style you put a HEPA FILTER VACUUM BAG PIECE INTO! This will achieve very high filtration results with wire added at nose bridge to clinch in! The hospitals and nurses requesting our masks have come up with this. However one hospital just wants masks with Pellon cotton woven interfacing between the cotton and flannel layers..no pockets.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Forcast said:


> Before you make a 100.make sure your hospital wants them mu will not take them. They only use their suppy chain. My daughter is a rn. They dont have N95 masks as yet. I bought n95 s for her. Scary. The hospital didnnot want the masks made by the folks around here. Some of the workers aked me to buy n95 masks for them but my budget is too tight to help with that. They took some of the masks with non woven filters to use over the masks that I made. But hospital it's self threw a box full the church group made away. So before you use your stach or buy stiff check to see if they take them.


That is a terrible shame! Hospitals are ordering them from us with approved patterns and supplies to be used and WE DO. Health care workers, store clerks, elderly folks need these...good grief!!! Yes they are very effective as a barrier to assist! The ones we are making include pockets to add filters. The ones the hospital had us make them are cotton on the outside, flannel on the inside and the flannel has cotton woven interface ironed on. Both same patterns but one is pocket and other is interface. We keep getting requests to make them. I just got done cutting out what is needed for 250 masks!!!!! All are requested!!!


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

Hubby, MIL, and I cranked out about 30 of these last night for the local first responders. They requested masks to fit over N95s so they could reuse the N95 and wash the fabric mask. Our pattern required us to us OR bedding or a water resistant material. Elastic is all sold out around here but I had enough in my stash to make the 30, if any more are requested we will have to start using shoe laces or quilt binding.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

VBF said:


> Hubby, MIL, and I cranked out about 30 of these last night for the local first responders. They requested masks to fit over N95s so they could reuse the N95 and wash the fabric mask. Our pattern required us to us OR bedding or a water resistant material. Elastic is all sold out around here but I had enough in my stash to make the 30, if any more are requested we will have to start using shoe laces or quilt binding.


Wonderful to hear! Yes anything comfortable to use as ties work. I put out a request on facebook and had elastic dropped off from other ladies who aren't making masks. I then have to sanitize it before using. I used up all of mine and they also provided elastic hair ties...Great idea for covers.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

romysbaskets said:


> Wonderful to hear! Yes anything comfortable to use as ties work. I put out a request on facebook and had elastic dropped off from other ladies who aren't making masks. I then have to sanitize it before using. I used up all of mine and they also provided elastic hair ties...Great idea for covers.





romysbaskets said:


> Wonderful to hear! Yes anything comfortable to use as ties work. I put out a request on facebook and had elastic dropped off from other ladies who aren't making masks. I then have to sanitize it before using. I used up all of mine and they also provided elastic hair ties...Great idea for covers.


I've been making them for a couple of weeks now, TSA workers, daycare workers and today finishing up some for Air Traffic Controlers,in North Carolina !! It's amazing how many people need them, I ordered some elastic from an embrodery shop, on line should be here in a few days.. God bless us all..


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Tammy1 said:


> Thank you for the information. My DIL is a nurse and I was provided with a pattern and they requested 50. The hospital will be providing the filter for the nurses and I did wonder if regular people could use the mask for when you have to go out but I can't find an available filter. Does anyone now if I can make a filter insert. I was thinking....cheese cloth , coffee filter, muslin....any help would be appreciated.


Pinterst has lots of patterns on how to make them with removable filters.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

copperhead46 said:


> Pinterst has lots of patterns on how to make them with removable filters.


Yes I posted one on the first page of this. I like the masks with the specific type of interfacing...further research on the interfacing lead me to the understanding that a medium weight non woven is best if you get to choose as provides higher blocking ability then the cotton type.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

This website, which provides the Garden Tower gardens that a lot of us have used, is providing molded frames for DIY (any fabric/filter you have) no-sew facemasks for those without access or skills for sewing.

Please share with anyone who needs this.

https://gardentowerproject.com/product/face-mask-frames-family-kit/


----------



## FoldPV (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi, everybody!
If I may, I can give you some advice...
We can find all kinds of masks on the market... 
Remember, it's important to stay indoors and safe!
Because it's not the mask that protects you from the virus! 
So, if you want you can order them through the most famous market places, but we can also make them ourselves if we don't have any at home or we have an emergency!

But I repeat, the most important thing is to stay at home...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Staying at home is great but where we live you need a mask to take out trash or the dogs. I dont live on a farm or it would be easy! Laundry is in the next building and there is also our mail boxes. We need masks just to stay home like most people! Made hundreds and still making them!


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Where I live we have been told to wear a mask every time we leave the house. staying home is good, but occasionally I need to go out and get the mail, take out the garbage and water. fabric masks are acceptable for that. leaving the others for medical personnel.


----------



## FoldPV (Mar 27, 2020)

If you can't find the masks you can create them yourself!
Just use products like this!
With just one sheet, you can create about 60 masks!
How? Just cut a rectangle and attach simple rubber bands to it!

you can create it with this!








Because it is pure cellulose and waterproof!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Still here and still making masks...250 sent out. My daughter's facility has a positive case, so making as many as I can is personal and a priority. She, as well as the others there are medically fragile. I can't sew and cry at the same time, so just keep sewing. 

I'm running low on my best quilting material. I've started "lining" a less heavy fabric w/tight cotton sheeting and using the sheeting for the inside layer. Basically a sheet mask w/"decorative" outer layer. Does that sound OK? The ones I'm making have pocket for filter and nose wire, too.
Or should I be ordering more of the heavy quilt fabric on line? I've poked around and did order a couple FQ just for the print, but adds up to pricey. Very much missing garage sales and thrift shops! 
Luckily, I've always had a "thing" for good quality cotton percale sheets...so no shortage of those.


----------



## FoldPV (Mar 27, 2020)

we make them classic with cotton, which can be reused by washing them at 90 degrees in the washing machine...
I advise you, in addition to cotton, to use non-woven fabric (TNT).
Or we use dog mats that are also water-repellent but have cellulose.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Nurses designed our mask pattern. However I have a new twist...adding Egyptian cotton for the inner side, pellon interfacing ironed onto that...then a 100% cotton outer layer...having a pocket for a filter does allow air in. These turn out great! Eygytian cotton makes a great tightly woven inner layer and really great with the interfacing.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Romy, did you do away with the filter pocket, then?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Breezy said:


> Romy, did you do away with the filter pocket, then?


Yes I did based on the research I did and the nurses instructions on us stopping the sewing of the pocket kind. If you leave both ends open to slide in a filter or even one side...it does not seal at the end allowing air in. They have to be made differently. So this way allows a good amount of filtration by adding the interfacing on Egyptian cotton. The thread count of regular cotton fabric around 60 threads per inch like you quilt with is 4 times the opening needed for the virus to get in. So if you use an iron interfacing between, this assists that but adding Egyptian cotton of a high count really helps! This type I use is over 400 threads per inch...this is a really great addition to a mask.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you for answering, I understand the concerns with the pocket. The interfacing is a little difficult to come by/or outrageously expensive! I did order, but will be 2 weeks until arrives. The masks are needed now...(yesterday).
Wonder if the iron on interfacing can be retro fitted? Where there's a will, there's a way. 
Somebody suggested sewing in blue shop towel, but I think they'd break down after a few washes. 
I'm going to keep going w/what I'm doing at the moment, better than nothing, right? I'll switch to the no pocket/interfacing when supplies arrive.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Breezy said:


> Thank you for answering, I understand the concerns with the pocket. The interfacing is a little difficult to come by/or outrageously expensive! I did order, but will be 2 weeks until arrives. The masks are needed now...(yesterday).
> Wonder if the iron on interfacing can be retro fitted? Where there's a will, there's a way.
> Somebody suggested sewing in blue shop towel, but I think they'd break down after a few washes.
> I'm going to keep going w/what I'm doing at the moment, better than nothing, right? I'll switch to the no pocket/interfacing when supplies arrive.


I was thinking if it were longer on the top side with the side opening that it could fold over and you could have velcro underneath to keep it closed?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FYI
Local to me


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

On the masks I've made, I've stitched wire in along the top. The pocket edges do overlap the sides by a good margin, tho, so maybe inserting a filter and velcro would work. Or just sew it closed. For regular folks and for staff wearing just to not spread asymptomatically, I think the pocket/filter version might be OK, tho, too.

Digging about, I found a bunch of table skirts. They are non-woven, but more a thin felt, not the grocery bag material. What do you think of that? I did save a few good chunks of poly from bedskirts, but can't remember where I stashed it. We were in middle of basement remodel when this hit...I remember where it USED to be, tho!

I'm now stitching back together the 'mouth' and side pieces that I had precut for the filter model. Overall, this new pattern should sew up more quickly. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy to see others making masks! Lets post pics!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Above pic of little boy whos family got masks from me. He was so excited when he got his Spider-Man masks that he asked his mommy to please take him to Safeway so he can show it off! When she told him he had to wait he got a little upset. I thought that was so cute. The platter with all the masks on it has 45 completed masks that are being mailed out. I have made hundreds now and no idea how many. My newer Singer needs serviced as her stitching wont stay consistent no matter what I tried. Will have to use the Bernina I gave my sister and yes....time to practise with my 1911 White Rotary treadle gem!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

The spiderman mask is fab! Especially for kids and the special needs community, they're more likely to wear if it's something they like. 
I'd post pics if I could, not sure how. The masks are lovely and will be so appreciated.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Breezy said:


> The spiderman mask is fab! Especially for kids and the special needs community, they're more likely to wear if it's something they like.
> I'd post pics if I could, not sure how. The masks are lovely and will be so appreciated.


Thank you~ I have been using Batiks and really nice fabrics at least they are my taste...LOL Will post more as I do some really nice ones next. I got some very reasonable fabric off Ebay to make them now that I am done with my remnant fabrics..I only had enough of spiderman to make 3 masks for kids...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

That's very nice acknowledgement. It's true. I'm using fabric for quilts that I never got to. Pieces I've saved from past projects, kids clothes, curtains...every piece does have a story and memory. I can't think of a better use for it. It's a little emotional sending out these remnants of our lives, hoping to save a few. Even if just one it's worth the effort.

I'm just about out of suitable fabric and am ordering on Ebay, now, too.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


>


That is amazing!!! Yes I am flooded with requests and my right tendon is an issue again. With my sewing machine needing my son to fix it...my niece is dropping me off hers. After getting another 45 masks ready to mail...I have about 25 more to make. Hubby asks when will it stop...I keep telling him it won't...I will make what people ask for and if they need it for free it is..if they pay something it helps me keep making them. Such a sweet share! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is my latest fabric to make epic cool masks!!! It was cheap off ebay and will get here this week... I haven't been dreaming of masks yet but imagine I will be soon. Making them night and day.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Oooh, pretty! I do love fabric!
My machine and body are holding up, but I'm itchy to get outside. Knowing there's a need for them keeps me going. I have some nifty fabrics on the way/just arrived. A new fabric gets me all charged up again. 

I found my poly fabric and a little stash of fusable interfacing. I had precut ALOT of sheeting for filter pocket design. I'm sewing them back together . That's working out and I really like the idea of the mask having the filter material sewn in. Thank you for that direction!

Putting in the elastic on 50, to go out tomorrow. The Center I'm sewing for had 1000/1800 on Monday. They hadn't included residents in that number, so they need many more than that. I'm just hoping the other sewers are still going...I promised to keep sewing until everyone's covered. They all shoulda been masked 3 weeks ago, already. I need to quit taking breaks.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Breezy said:


> Oooh, pretty! I do love fabric!
> My machine and body are holding up, but I'm itchy to get outside. Knowing there's a need for them keeps me going. I have some nifty fabrics on the way/just arrived. A new fabric gets me all charged up again.
> 
> I found my poly fabric and a little stash of fusable interfacing. I had precut ALOT of sheeting for filter pocket design. I'm sewing them back together . That's working out and I really like the idea of the mask having the filter material sewn in. Thank you for that direction!
> ...


You are just killing it! Great job! I lost count of what I have made but told hubby it is ongoing! I keep getting asked for more and more. Our sewing group has sent out thousands now!!! Only 12 of us and some of them are cutters...mine is now being cut since my tendon flared up. So I get to do the sewing...now my machine acted up last night so a nice man who is married to a gal who is sewing in our group...picked it up just a bit ago to fix it free! My niece will loan me hers tomorrow if it doesn't come back right away...Poor thing has been sewing for months....on and on and on. I was making so many hand bags with the old singer electric and then the mask making took right over. I have two ladies who are now working under me as they find the online contacting tedious...they pick up the sets of masks ready to assemble and return them all sewn up. They wanted to help so I am their go between. LOL Oh I didn't stop at that one fabric...I got some with deer, musical notes....a batik with leaves etc...the seller said they combine shipping so I wrote her and asked for actual shipping if possible and let her know what we are doing with it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

po boy said:


> FYI
> Local to me


That is wonderful and groups of seamstresses both men and women are doing all they can! Our group is 12 women and one man....and we have donated thousands and still sewing! Some husbands will repair sewing machines...mine is in for a timing adjustment as I could not get to it...Hospitals, nursing homes, stores, military and even the food bank along with the pharmacy. We get so many requests from what is essential businesses and now alot of personal messages from the public not knowing where to get the masks from. I gave them to my neighbors here where I live.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Very lovely fabrics! I've ordered a couple donkey prints, a certain rock star's face made into a leopard print-super awesome! I'm on a butterfly kick and more fabrics for men. I'm keeping an eye out for more "fun" prints for the special needs residents at the center and those in my community. They'll be more apt to wear if they are "interesting" to them. I've found a few reasonable deals, too. And splurged on a few I just had to have. 
It's just wonderful that so many are sewing! Wow!! The efforts really add up. Everybody is in need. I've taught a few to sew over the phone w/pics...very proud of them. 
My regular machine is out for a timing issue, also. I've been using my old White. Just a basic machine that I'd gotten when I was 18, but still keeps on ticking. My Aunt has a bells and whistles machine she's no longer able to use...if I needed it, I know she'd let me have it, but might be more than I can handle. She also has a huge stash of fabric up at her cabin, inaccessible for now 

I had just finished a sewing extravaganza for my brothers wedding...runners, table skirts, etc. Thinking I'd be taking a good long break from sewing for awhile. The wedding is on hold.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you Breezy! I know they are different for me in the patterns but needed for people to enjoy their masks. I was being asked for masks to men that hunt or are outdoorsy.. So I was happy to get some with the pretty deer....then kids mask fabric was important and my son is a music teacher....I was going to ask him if his students needed masks...I will make them for him.  I set aside all my sewing projects to make masks....in between I will be making me skirts for summer wear and some tanks. My twin sister is going downhill fast! She can't stand, walk, brush her own hair, eat on her own, dress herself or shower etc...been bedridden for several months now! This is the twin that was a gardening whiz and was hiking 10 miles and more only a year ago??? Hospice is coming in next week. Admist this tragic virus...I may very well lose her....Its a tough time for me right now but making masks and helping others is keeping me in an even keel. I can handle a lot but the thought of losing my identical twin at only 56 is a harsh reality that may very well come to pass this year. My time now has to allow me to go see her as often as possible.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. I can't imagine how difficult that is for you and for her. I'm glad for you both that you're in a position to be able to visit her safely.
We've had unexpected tragedies (car accident) and expected losses of 4 close family members this year/January. I have very real fears for my daughter. It is so hard to not see or hold her. For her, too. Keeping busy, making masks and doing whatever else I can for anyone, well, keeps me busy. Allows me to feel I have some bit of control over all this. 

On the other, making the new reality of wearing a mask a little bit more fun for everyone...any bit of feel good for any of us is a win. Laughing in the face of adversity, right?
The guys and music folks will love their masks! I'm angling for some really cool Chevy theme prints.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Breezy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. I can't imagine how difficult that is for you and for her. I'm glad for you both that you're in a position to be able to visit her safely.
> We've had unexpected tragedies (car accident) and expected losses of 4 close family members this year/January. I have very real fears for my daughter. It is so hard to not see or hold her. For her, too. Keeping busy, making masks and doing whatever else I can for anyone, well, keeps me busy. Allows me to feel I have some bit of control over all this.
> 
> On the other, making the new reality of wearing a mask a little bit more fun for everyone...any bit of feel good for any of us is a win. Laughing in the face of adversity, right?
> The guys and music folks will love their masks! I'm angling for some really cool Chevy theme prints.


Thank you so much Breezy for your kind words...sounds like you have been through so much loss and life is also harder for you at this time. I will keep my hopes up and keep making masks...I will see my twin next weekend. I will keep us all in my prayers. Planted 40 purple bush bean plants...something I do is selling baby plants for others to plant in their gardens..in this apt I only have a deck and hope to move home in the coming months back to our island house. Working on getting a boat first and then a few snags to work out...Yes using nice fabrics will help make this more cheerful to wear and your chevy prints sound great!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

The spirit of those I've lost is with me, and what they've taught me in life is invaluable and most especially applicable at this time. It's a hard time for everyone. In so many ways, we are fortunate and all any of us can do is to hope for the best and do what we can to help each other. The good will and generosity I've encountered has been inspiring and reaffirms that almost are very good and loving people. 
I've never been very good at selling things...but excel at giving stuff away! I need a business manager. 
I might have gone around the bend a bit on fabric and thoroughly enjoyed myself while I was at it. Dinosaurs in underpants is probably my favorite.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I also have been making masks. I agree people come out of the woodwork wanting a mask. I have sewn so many quilts and I always use premium muslin for the backing. I always buy the 120 wide so I have a good foot or so all the way around that is waste. Hubby always said I dont know why you keep all that extra well now he knows. I have made and given away a couple hundred myself with the "scrap" premium muslin for the inside and "scrap" 100% cotton quilt fabric for the outside. Some with ties, some with elastic, some a fan fold pattern and some are a form fitted pattern. I send my praise to all of you that are making or have made masks to keep ourselves and family, and others safe.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

And right back at ya.

My husband rolled his eyes right outa his head when I was sorting and binning all my fabric, last fall. They rolled right down the street when I selfishly refused to give it to a friend for HER Christmas projects. I did go thru sheets, tho and only kept my best/favorites. Not that I was left short on sheets by any means. I'll have to replace them someday when thrift shops and rummage sales are open and happening again. I wonder if they'll be hard to find again? 
He did donate a big pile of very heavy duty twist ties, that worked perfect. I haven't been able to replace with anything quite as nice as those. I suppose we can't say much about their hordes of stuff, now, either.

If buttons are needed to beat the next pandemic...I'm armed and ready.


----------

